# 2009 Nsw Xmas Case Swap



## Gulpa (30/8/09)

I think its time. September is almost here.

As usual the standard rules apply:

1. You will supply 21 bottles of your finest hand crafted to be delivered to a designated drop off point to be determined. There will be drop off points in yet to be determined locations.
2. The bottle shall be either 750 or 800ml tallies. Screwtops are acceptable. NO CHAMPAGNE BOTTLES OR PET!
3. Your contribution shall be delivered to the drop off point in milk crates which aid in easy sorting.
4. The places will be limited to the first 28 who register their interest. If there are any extra, then there will be an alternate list opened. If you decide to put your name in now and due to unforeseen circumstances have to withdraw close to the swap date, it is your responsibility to find a replacement, otherwise it will be pins in voodoo dolls for 30 days.
5. The date for the swap will be determined by the end of June, but it will suit the host and most swappers.

Swap List

Member - Beer Name - Style - Alc % - Ready To Drink Date - Other Relevant Info

1. Gulpa


----------



## Bizier (30/8/09)

Member - Beer Name - Style - Alc % - Ready To Drink Date - Other Relevant Info

1. Gulpa
2. Bizier


----------



## Thommo (30/8/09)

1. Gulpa
2. Bizier
3. Thommo

edit - cut Bizier off


----------



## barls (30/8/09)

1. Gulpa
2. Bizier
3. Thommo
4. barls


----------



## white.grant (30/8/09)

1. Gulpa
2. Bizier
3. Thommo
4. barls
5. grantw


----------



## barls (30/8/09)

also shouldnt that read november as for the deciding on the date of the swap.
also im happy to put forward my place again for the swap location if everybody is happy


----------



## nifty (30/8/09)

1. Gulpa
2. Bizier
3. Thommo
4. barls
5. grantw 
6. nifty


----------



## RetsamHsam (30/8/09)

1. Gulpa
2. Bizier
3. Thommo
4. barls
5. grantw 
6. nifty
7. Retsamhsam


----------



## Fatgodzilla (31/8/09)

1. Gulpa
2. Bizier
3. Thommo
4. barls
5. grantw 
6. nifty
7. Retsamhsam
8. Fatgodzilla


Thommo has first call on the premises as he put his hand up first .. if he can't talk his missus into it, then Barls it be !


----------



## gruntus (31/8/09)

1. Gulpa
2. Bizier
3. Thommo
4. barls
5. grantw 
6. nifty
7. Retsamhsam
8. Fatgodzilla
9. Gruntus


----------



## Thommo (31/8/09)

Fellas,

I managed to talk my misses into it. I'm on fire at the moment. Wish I knew what I'd done right...maybe I'm just finally wearing her down.

But if Barls really wants it, or if Castle Hill is not favourable for people, or if the day I'm available is not good for the majority, then I'm not going to get offended. I'll check with Em and see what dates are good for us and if that suits the majority then we can go from there.

Cheers,
Thommo.


----------



## gibbocore (31/8/09)

Where are you at Barls?


----------



## syd_03 (31/8/09)

21 bottles and 28 places? :huh:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (31/8/09)

syd_03 said:


> 21 bottles and 28 places? :huh:




Gulpa's just trying to cut down his drinking ! 

28 places, 28 bottles, the usual side bar swaps.


----------



## Gulpa (31/8/09)

Gees guys. I didnt know I actually had to read that stuff. And I didnt think anyone else did either  . Cant edit it now.




Fatgodzilla said:


> Gulpa's just trying to cut down his drinking !
> 
> 28 places, 28 bottles, the usual side bar swaps.


----------



## Gulpa (31/8/09)

Bump for the evening crew.


----------



## barls (31/8/09)

im near ryde. not far off victoria rd.
but im not fussed ether way.


----------



## MaestroMatt (31/8/09)

Hey all,

Long time no speak.

I'm in for the case swap. Looking forward to it 

1. Gulpa
2. Bizier
3. Thommo
4. barls
5. grantw 
6. nifty
7. Retsamhsam
8. Fatgodzilla
9. Gruntus
10. MaestroMatt


Cheers,

Matt


----------



## tdack (31/8/09)

OK, I'll go again..

1. Gulpa
2. Bizier
3. Thommo
4. barls
5. grantw 
6. nifty
7. Retsamhsam
8. Fatgodzilla
9. Gruntus
10. MaestroMatt
11. Troy Dack

And tis time I'll pinch a couple of milk crates, I promise.

BTW, are there different caps that you guys use for the twist top bottles? I bottled the July swap batches on the weekend and found that my stash of empties was about 50% twist tops and the crown seal caps I had didn't seem to be working the best with ye-olde hand capper and hammer.


----------



## white.grant (31/8/09)

Troy Dack said:


> ye-olde hand capper and hammer.



I can lend you a lever action bench capper if you need one. The hammer cappers are well bad, still have the scars.......

cheers

grant


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (31/8/09)

1. Gulpa
2. Bizier
3. Thommo
4. barls
5. grantw 
6. nifty
7. Retsamhsam
8. Fatgodzilla
9. Gruntus
10. MaestroMatt
11. Troy Dack
12. WeaselEstate


----------



## Vitalstatistix (1/9/09)

1. Gulpa
2. Bizier
3. Thommo
4. barls
5. grantw
6. nifty
7. Retsamhsam
8. Fatgodzilla
9. Gruntus
10. MaestroMatt
11. Troy Dack
12. WeaselEstate 
13. Vitalstatistix


Lucky 13


----------



## syd_03 (1/9/09)

1. Gulpa
2. Bizier
3. Thommo
4. barls
5. grantw
6. nifty
7. Retsamhsam
8. Fatgodzilla
9. Gruntus
10. MaestroMatt
11. Troy Dack
12. WeaselEstate 
13. Vitalstatistix
14.
15. Syd_03

I'm skipping one to be 15 again


----------



## gruntus (1/9/09)

Do we need to reserve a spot for Josh?


----------



## Gulpa (1/9/09)

Gruntus said:


> Do we need to reserve a spot for Josh?



Probably should. He can cancel if needed

1. Gulpa
2. Bizier
3. Thommo
4. barls
5. grantw
6. nifty
7. Retsamhsam
8. Fatgodzilla
9. Gruntus
10. MaestroMatt
11. Troy Dack
12. WeaselEstate
13. Vitalstatistix
14. Josh
15. Syd_03


----------



## RetsamHsam (1/9/09)

Gruntus said:


> Do we need to reserve a spot for Josh?



Won't he be all beer'd out by the timehe gets back from oktobierfest?? :icon_cheers:


----------



## jonw (1/9/09)

Gulpa said:


> Probably should. He can cancel if needed
> 
> 1. Gulpa
> 2. Bizier
> ...


----------



## Josh (2/9/09)

Thanks Gruntus and Gulpa. Yeah I'll be in. Probably do an ale of some sort so it can actually be drunk from swap date this time.

14. Josh


----------



## white.grant (2/9/09)

1. Gulpa
2. Bizier
3. Thommo
4. barls
5. grantw
6. nifty
7. Retsamhsam
8. Fatgodzilla
9. Gruntus
10. MaestroMatt
11. Troy Dack
12. WeaselEstate
13. Vitalstatistix
14. Josh
15. Syd_03
16. jonw


Just tidying up.


----------



## davelovesbeer (2/9/09)

1. Gulpa
2. Bizier
3. Thommo
4. barls
5. grantw
6. nifty
7. Retsamhsam
8. Fatgodzilla
9. Gruntus
10. MaestroMatt
11. Troy Dack
12. WeaselEstate
13. Vitalstatistix
14. Josh
15. Syd_03
16. jonw
17. Davelovesbeer

Last case swap I had to pull out, but this time I'm in for sure..


----------



## hewy (2/9/09)

Count me in

1. Gulpa
2. Bizier
3. Thommo
4. barls
5. grantw
6. nifty
7. Retsamhsam
8. Fatgodzilla
9. Gruntus
10. MaestroMatt
11. Troy Dack
12. WeaselEstate
13. Vitalstatistix
14. Josh
15. Syd_03
16. jonw
17. Davelovesbeer
18. Hewy


----------



## white.grant (3/9/09)

Sorry Guys, just got my uni schedule for this trimester and I have to re-prioritise a few things  . It's clear that I'm not going to have much time to brew between now and the end of November so I must regretfully bail out now. Have fun.

cheers

grant



1. Gulpa
2. Bizier
3. Thommo
4. barls
5. 
6. nifty
7. Retsamhsam
8. Fatgodzilla
9. Gruntus
10. MaestroMatt
11. Troy Dack
12. WeaselEstate
13. Vitalstatistix
14. Josh
15. Syd_03
16. jonw
17. Davelovesbeer
18. Hewy


----------



## Pollux (4/9/09)

I'll take over Grant's spot. Might be a good excuse for another one of my "Looks scary on paper, but tastes great" hopbursts.......


1. Gulpa
2. Bizier
3. Thommo
4. barls
5. Pollux
6. nifty
7. Retsamhsam
8. Fatgodzilla
9. Gruntus
10. MaestroMatt
11. Troy Dack
12. WeaselEstate
13. Vitalstatistix
14. Josh
15. Syd_03
16. jonw
17. Davelovesbeer
18. Hewy


----------



## Bizier (4/9/09)

Great work Pollux!


----------



## jonw (6/9/09)

1. Gulpa
2. Bizier
3. Thommo
4. barls
5. Pollux
6. nifty
7. Retsamhsam
8. Fatgodzilla
9. Gruntus
10. MaestroMatt
11. Troy Dack
12. WeaselEstate
13. Vitalstatistix
14. Josh
15. Syd_03
16. 
17. Davelovesbeer
18. Hewy


----------



## syd_03 (6/9/09)

Haha, no need to drop out of this swap, I haven't had your beer, but it is in the cupboard outside intact :icon_cheers: 

Have to say I agree though, exploding bottles are very dangerous, I haven't experienced one yet though, touch wood.
I would feel very bad if one of mine blew up and hurt someone, think the point being made was to be very careful with carbing rates and finishing gravities.

Cheers Jason


----------



## Bizier (6/9/09)

Come back jonw.


----------



## megs80 (11/9/09)

1. Gulpa
2. Bizier
3. Thommo
4. barls
5. Pollux
6. nifty
7. Retsamhsam
8. Fatgodzilla
9. Gruntus
10. MaestroMatt
11. Troy Dack
12. WeaselEstate
13. Vitalstatistix
14. Josh
15. Syd_03
16. 
17. Davelovesbeer
18. Hewy
19. Megs80


----------



## barls (12/9/09)

got my special smoked schwartz bubbling away hope to have it in a secondary soon so i can cc it while im away and bottle in november


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/9/09)

barls said:


> got my special smoked schwartz bubbling away hope to have it in a secondary soon so i can cc it while im away and bottle in november




What fruit ya got in this one ?  

love my smoked beers .. looking forward to it !


----------



## barls (13/9/09)

im sure i can find some fruit to chuck in yours besides still havent heard any feed back on the ginger beer yet from you or the mead.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/9/09)

barls said:


> im sure i can find some fruit to chuck in yours besides still havent heard any feed back on the ginger beer yet from you or the mead.


 <_< 

Apart from the ginger beer, I can't remember whether I've opened a bottle from the swap - kind of put them aside and been too busy to drink them. Liked the ginger one for what it was worth - drank it with a chinese meal I cooked so very appropriate to the meal. 

Apologies to anyone waiting on my reviews - I'll go fridge a few now and get back to you ! Besides, my reviewing style aint anything worth waiting for !

Did anyone who took a cube home from Damo's place ferment it yet ? I fermented mine down a week ago using US 05 and though it was underwhelming from the fermenter, think it may be okay with aging. Will bring along to Xmas case swap if drinkable.


----------



## syd_03 (13/9/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> <_<
> 
> Apart from the ginger beer, I can't remember whether I've opened a bottle from the swap - kind of put them aside and been too busy to drink them. Liked the ginger one for what it was worth - drank it with a chinese meal I cooked so very appropriate to the meal.
> 
> ...



I used 1056 too. Havent tried it yet though. Was in fermenter for 6 weeks h34r:


----------



## barls (13/9/09)

just put it in a cube so ill bottle when i get back at the end of november.
so ill see you all in december then as i sail on friday.


----------



## syd_03 (13/9/09)

No worries, Good luck mate and see you in december


----------



## gruntus (14/9/09)

Here's a link to the wiki/article.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=103


----------



## Pollux (14/9/09)

Right, I seem to have hit a problem, I don't actually have 28 empty glass longnecks with a volume of 750/800ml.....

Does anyone know where I can easily grab some without having to purchase them filled with commercial beer? Yet to find a HBS that stocks them, only 660ml, which I discovered today is the size of the Bavaria bottles I have here..


----------



## Bizier (14/9/09)

Ahem... I think your Marrickville brethren might be able to sort you out mate.


----------



## barls (14/9/09)

might be able to help you ill have a look tomorrow to see what i have out there.


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (14/9/09)

Hmmm good point, I don't have many bottles either....


----------



## Vitalstatistix (14/9/09)

Pollux said:


> Right, I seem to have hit a problem, I don't actually have 28 empty glass longnecks with a volume of 750/800ml.....
> 
> Does anyone know where I can easily grab some without having to purchase them filled with commercial beer? Yet to find a HBS that stocks them, only 660ml, which I discovered today is the size of the Bavaria bottles I have here..



POLLUX: I have recently got my kegging system [mostly] together and am about to get rid of a crap load of bottles. Let me know how many you want and I could probably drop them over on my way to work or something. 


As for the rest of the bottles, I am planning on feeding them back through freecycle, so if anyone else out there wants them, let me know.


----------



## Gulpa (14/9/09)

Vitalstatistix said:


> POLLUX: I have recently got my kegging system [mostly] together and am about to get rid of a crap load of bottles. Let me know how many you want and I could probably drop them over on my way to work or something.
> 
> 
> As for the rest of the bottles, I am planning on feeding them back through freecycle, so if anyone else out there wants them, let me know.



Hi Andrew,

Im getting a little short on longnecks. I could take a few if you have them

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## syd_03 (14/9/09)

Might, have a few spare In october Andrew.


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (14/9/09)

Would be happy to help take surplus bottles off anyone :icon_chickcheers: 

I mostly keg now, so I really only need some for the case swap


----------



## syd_03 (14/9/09)

WeaselEstateBrewery said:


> Would be happy to help take surplus bottles off anyone :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> I mostly keg now, so I really only need some for the case swap




I got a few batches to bottle and caseswap on top of that, so I will see how many are left over, if any.
A case of coopers longies will get you half way if your get desperate, plus they come with free beer :icon_cheers:.

Where in the beaches are you?


Cheers Jason.


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (15/9/09)

syd_03 said:


> I got a few batches to bottle and caseswap on top of that, so I will see how many are left over, if any.
> A case of coopers longies will get you half way if your get desperate, plus they come with free beer :icon_cheers: .
> 
> Where in the beaches are you?
> ...




ha, yeah, good point!! I am in Forestville (for some reason still considered northern beaches!), work down the road from you in Macquarie Park.


----------



## Pollux (15/9/09)

Wow, awesome collection of offerings...

Seeing as though you are probably the closest Andy, I'll take you up on the offer. Fire me a PM to let me know when it suits you..


----------



## Vitalstatistix (15/9/09)

If anyone wants bottles, I have heaps to give away. I live in Marrickville so if this is convenient for pickup, PM me and I will give you the address.

Cheers,
AG.


----------



## jonw (16/9/09)

Bizier said:


> Come back jonw.



Thanks. I'm p*issed off with myself for putting in a beer that was substandard - I guess I rushed it. We're expecting a baby in December, so I'm probably going to be short of time around the next case swap as well, and I don't want to rush it again.

If I've got my sh*t together, and I've got a good beer (and there's still a free spot) I shall join back in.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## syd_03 (16/9/09)

jonw said:


> Thanks. I'm p*issed off with myself for putting in a beer that was substandard - I guess I rushed it. We're expecting a baby in December, so I'm probably going to be short of time around the next case swap as well, and I don't want to rush it again.
> 
> If I've got my sh*t together, and I've got a good beer (and there's still a free spot) I shall join back in.
> 
> ...




That's the spirit Jon. Life is all about priorities. :icon_cheers: And family comes first.


----------



## mrs eyres (20/9/09)

1. Gulpa
2. Bizier
3. Thommo
4. barls
5. Pollux
6. nifty
7. Retsamhsam
8. Fatgodzilla
9. Gruntus
10. MaestroMatt
11. Troy Dack
12. WeaselEstate
13. Vitalstatistix
14. Josh
15. Syd_03
16. 
17. Davelovesbeer
18. Hewy
19. Megs80 
20. mrs eyres

Thanks to Vitalstatistix for the bottles and Syd_03 for sharing some of his last case swap. Looking forward to being a part of this swap.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## BEC26 (20/9/09)

what's with the PET no love??? :huh: 

Cheers :beer:


----------



## Bizier (21/9/09)

jonw said:


> Thanks. I'm p*issed off with myself for putting in a beer that was substandard - I guess I rushed it. We're expecting a baby in December, so I'm probably going to be short of time around the next case swap as well, and I don't want to rush it again.
> 
> If I've got my sh*t together, and I've got a good beer (and there's still a free spot) I shall join back in.
> 
> ...



Don't be too hard on yourself, I was merely trying to be firm so that everyone submitting beers uses a hydrometer. I sincerely look forward to your offering if you re-enter.

Congrats on the upcoming addition to your family Jon.

Dan


----------



## Bizier (21/9/09)

mrs eyres said:


> 20. mrs eyres



Yay!


----------



## Vitalstatistix (22/9/09)

No worries,

Awesome you guys are in.  



mrs eyres said:


> 20. mrs eyres
> 
> Thanks to Vitalstatistix for the bottles and Syd_03 for sharing some of his last case swap. Looking forward to being a part of this swap.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/9/09)

Bizier said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself, I was merely trying to be firm so that everyone submitting beers uses a hydrometer. I sincerely look forward to your offering if you re-enter.
> 
> Congrats on the upcoming addition to your family Jon.
> 
> Dan





Dan , I hereby accept your non offer to be the non appointed case swap beer nazi for this and the next few swaps ! Till you can find someone to pass it onto next year. The official medallion and t shirt is in the mail ! :beerbang: 

signed .. Fatgodzilla, past NSW Case Swap self appointed case swap beer nazi .



As my farewell benedictum, I regugitate prior advice on NSW Case Swaps.

To any case swap virgins and potential new swappers - I say it again .. we don't expect the perfect beer in a case swap, just your best effort. (unless you are that good that anything other than perfect is just not acceptable .. eemmmm - I don't care if its kit, extract or AG, if its the best you can do, it is what I want to see ! By trying your best you have made the ultimate gamble - putting your best beer up for judgement to a bunch of blokes with barely any idea (flame suit on .. but I can take the heat). And you will learn, improve.. and have a bit of fun in the scheme of things. 


Tasting note .. Number 10 Grantw's Belgium ale. Fluuuk, that's good. Doesn't come across as an 8% brew - drinks real easy. Best lunchtime drink I've had today ! 

Time for a nanna nap ...


----------



## Bizier (23/9/09)




----------



## Muggus (7/10/09)

Can't help myself, i'm a swap whore...

1. Gulpa
2. Bizier
3. Thommo
4. barls
5. Pollux
6. nifty
7. Retsamhsam
8. Fatgodzilla
9. Gruntus
10. MaestroMatt
11. Troy Dack
12. WeaselEstate
13. Vitalstatistix
14. Josh
15. Syd_03
16. Muggus
17. Davelovesbeer
18. Hewy
19. Megs80 
20. mrs eyres


----------



## Gulpa (7/10/09)

As this swap doesnt seem like it will be full, does anyone  the swap nazi mind if I take another slot. My brother hasnt been able to brew much this year because of work so I am doing him a batch for xmas. Thought it would be even better if it was a mixed lot (and it might convince him to join future swaps).

Im thinking some sort of experimental Belgian  

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/10/09)

Gulpa said:


> As this swap doesnt seem like it will be full, does anyone  the swap nazi mind if I take another slot. My brother hasnt been able to brew much this year because of work so I am doing him a batch for xmas. Thought it would be even better if it was a mixed lot (and it might convince him to join future swaps).
> 
> Im thinking some sort of experimental Belgian
> 
> ...




As the former case swap nazi, I would have said NO WORRIES .. I can't imagine Bizier saying otherwise !


----------



## MaestroMatt (8/10/09)

Should we start thinking of possible dates for this one soon? Just so we all have a 'finish' line to aim for.....not to mention the need to block out a day to meet. 

Maybe we could incorporate a brewday into it?


----------



## Pollux (8/10/09)

Yeah, a date would be handy.....

My hopbursts tend to lose alot of character as time passes and I want to try to line up the date with the perfect drinking point...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/10/09)

Thommo said:


> Fellas,
> 
> I managed to talk my misses into it. I'm on fire at the moment. Wish I knew what I'd done right...maybe I'm just finally wearing her down.
> 
> ...





Thommo .. any ideas of a DATE ?

ps - Thinking aloud .. the Castle Hill Beer Show is on the 21st / 22nd November and Stuster is looking for helpers. Thinking VERY MUCH ALOUD HERE , what if we organise the swap on one day of the show. Not only do we swap our brews, we help the judges by being the stewards (important but simple job). Swap in the morning at Thommo's and visit the show in the arvo ? Or something like that ?


----------



## Thommo (8/10/09)

I was leaning towards 1st weekend in December. I'll check with the Mrs and the calendar about the November weekend for the Castle Hill show. The hall where the judging is usually held is literally a ten minute walk from my place.

Stu,
What time are you planning on starting the judging?


----------



## Thommo (13/10/09)

Checked with the misses, and we're in Newcastle that weekend for her friends 30th. If you want to stick with that date it'll have to be at Barls' place again.

Alternatively, I've got the 5th December free ATM. How does that sit with everyone?


----------



## Stuster (13/10/09)

Thommo said:


> I was leaning towards 1st weekend in December. I'll check with the Mrs and the calendar about the November weekend for the Castle Hill show. The hall where the judging is usually held is literally a ten minute walk from my place.
> 
> Stu,
> What time are you planning on starting the judging?



Missed this one, Thommo. Probably around the 10 o'clock mark I'd say.

So it's back to your place after the judging's finished.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/10/09)

Thommo said:


> Checked with the misses, and we're in Newcastle that weekend for her friends 30th. If you want to stick with that date it'll have to be at Barls' place again.
> 
> Alternatively, I've got the 5th December free ATM. How does that sit with everyone?





Case Swap 5th December at Thommo's place - Castle Hill. 


Now I know this won't suit everyone, for instance, the IBUs are planning a Real ale Fest in Wollongong for the same day. However being a Xmas swap, no weekend in December will suit everyone. If you know now you can't make it, start planning collectors and drop offs.


----------



## Pollux (14/10/09)

Right, now that we have a date I can plan my brew day......

I'm going to say now that it is unlikely I will have the day off work, but you never know....


----------



## RetsamHsam (14/10/09)

I was brewing yesterday and remembered I still had the cube of English Pale(??) from the july swap day in the garage. So I chucked it in the fermenter along with some Aussie Ale yeast. Should make for an interesting combination, I will bring a few bottles of it along to the swap in december..


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/10/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> I was brewing yesterday and remembered I still had the cube of English Pale(??) from the july swap day in the garage. So I chucked it in the fermenter along with some Aussie Ale yeast. Should make for an interesting combination, I will bring a few bottles of it along to the swap in december..




I can't remember what cube I took home but fermented with US 05 a couple of months ago and it was, shall we say, ordinary. I'll see what it tastes like tonight and hopefully age will improve it.


----------



## RetsamHsam (14/10/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I can't remember what cube I took home but fermented with US 05 a couple of months ago and it was, shall we say, ordinary. I'll see what it tastes like tonight and hopefully age will improve it.



It must of been your special 'alt' ber


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/10/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> It must of been your special 'alt' ber




I hope I successfully demonstrated to all young players how not to organise a brew day !


----------



## MaestroMatt (22/10/09)

BUMP!

Let's see if we can get those last 7 spots filled hey!


----------



## Thommo (23/10/09)

Checked the FG on the Brown Porter and it's ready to bottle. Tasting Rooly noice too (even if I do say so myself).

Bottling tomorrow or Sunday, depending on which day I go into the Australian and how much trouble I'm in from the wife.


----------



## Muggus (24/10/09)

Thommo said:


> Checked the FG on the Brown Porter and it's ready to bottle. Tasting Rooly noice too (even if I do say so myself).
> 
> Bottling tomorrow or Sunday, depending on which day I go into the Australian and how much trouble I'm in from the wife.


Crikey Thommo, you're one bloody organised bloke!
I've barely even given thought into what to brew.


----------



## Thommo (24/10/09)

Turning over a new leaf Muggus. This will be the first case swap I've been in where my beer is actually carbed in time for the swap. :chug:


----------



## Muggus (24/10/09)

Thommo said:


> Turning over a new leaf Muggus. This will be the first case swap I've been in where my beer is actually carbed in time for the swap. :chug:


Haha nice! You're setting an example for the rest to follow I reckon.


----------



## dannbrew (26/10/09)

hi guys.......I'm a new member. with the 28 bottles, does it have to be from one batch? I have 3 batches in Primary fermentation (and almost ready for 2nd ferm) @ about 19L each. Could the extra bottles be from another batch? (assuming I have time off on that day). cheers and thanks!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/10/09)

dannbrew said:


> hi guys.......I'm a new member. with the 28 bottles, does it have to be from one batch? I have 3 batches in Primary fermentation (and almost ready for 2nd ferm) @ about 19L each. Could the extra bottles be from another batch? (assuming I have time off on that day). cheers and thanks!




Yes no problems - has been done before. Just label the bottles so we know which brew was which and that will allow feedback to the brews to be identifiable and relevant. Welcome to the swap.


----------



## jdsaint (26/10/09)

Is this just for all grain? As I am still only kit and extracts?


----------



## MaestroMatt (26/10/09)

> Is this just for all grain? As I am still only kit and extracts?



The beer I will be submitting is an extract beer - no worries mate!


----------



## tdack (26/10/09)

I've got half a keg of that is the result of the last swap, not sure which of FGZ's creations it was, but I'll gas it up and bring it along.

Guesss I better remove digit from posterior and get brewing, think I'll try my Hobgoblin type recipe again - the first one I had disappeared over the course of a camping weekend and I really wanted more...


----------



## Pollux (30/10/09)

Brewed my American hop burst today....

Cascade	70
Chinhook	35
Williamette 75
US Tettnang 70
Simcoe 35

Prepare for taste bud assault....


----------



## MaestroMatt (3/11/09)

Bump.

Only 21 people??? That's shocking NSW!!!!!!!! VIC and QLD are powering along....where's the love??? hehe 

Let's get those last 7 spots filled! Just over 4 weeks to go so plenty of time to get a brew on.

MM :icon_cheers:


----------



## Gulpa (3/11/09)

+1. 

I bet there are some lurkers who really want to give this a go. Please do. We dont care how you have made the beer (not like some of those other states) as long as the bottles are correctly primed. Generally, bottle bombs are frowned upon :lol: 

Cheers
Andrew.

I remember when if you didnt get your name down on the day the swap opened, you missed out.





MaestroMatt said:


> Bump.
> 
> Only 21 people??? That's shocking NSW!!!!!!!! VIC and QLD are powering along....where's the love??? hehe
> 
> ...


----------



## Muggus (3/11/09)

I've got my entry audibly (and quite loudly so) bubbling away in the next year.
Some sort of English bitter hopped with Whitbread's Goldings. Never used them before, but it's smelling tasty! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/11/09)

Gulpa said:


> I bet there are some lurkers who really want to give this a go. Please do. We dont care how you have made the beer (not like some of those other states) as long as the bottles are correctly primed. Generally, bottle bombs are frowned upon :lol:
> Cheers
> Andrew.
> I remember when if you didnt get your name down on the day the swap opened, you missed out.




BUMP


1. Gulpa - Munich Dunkel, Wyeast 2633, 4.7%, Ready to drink
2. Bizier
3. Thommo - Brown Porter, Ready to drink on Swap Day
4. barls
5. Pollux
6. nifty - Some Sort of Bitter, Wyeast 1469, Brewed 3/11/2009
7. Retsamhsam
8. Fatgodzilla. Summer Lawn Mower Ale. Bottled 10 Nov 2009. Brewed to be slammed down on a stinking hot day. 
9. Gruntus - Blondie - 18A (Belgian Strong Ale - Belgian Blond Ale) - 7.6% - Brewed 12/9/2009 - Bottled 27/9/2009
10. MaestroMatt
11. Troy Dack
12. WeaselEstate
13. Vitalstatistix
14. Josh
15. Syd_03
16. Muggus 
17. Davelovesbeer
18. Hewy
19. Megs80 
20. mrs eyres
21. Dave
22. 
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.



Come on, where are you noobies from Sydney & surrounds ? Don't let fear hold you back .. have a go ya mugs ! Anyone wants in but can't make the swap and don't know anyone else on the list, contact me ! Will collect and deliver from the ACT if need be ! 

Do it, you know you want to !


----------



## Gulpa (10/11/09)

Bump for the evening crowd - what FGZ said.



Fatgodzilla said:


> BUMP
> 
> 
> 1. Gulpa - Munich Dunkel, Wyeast 2633, 4.7%, Ready to drink
> ...


----------



## tdack (10/11/09)

Bit late getting one down for this swap, but tomorrow is brew day - a Remberance Ale maybe? Nah, it won't be good enough for that.

Either way, brew & cube tomorrow, pitch the next day, should be bottled just before swap day.

Speaking of which, anyone got any crown seal longies that they want to offload (will pay $$)? Given that December is starting to look like one long drinking session, draining a couple of cases of Coopers, whilst enjoyable and good training, probably won't help my waistline any.

And all those Sydney/NSW brewers that don't think their beer will cut the mustard, jump in and have a crack, you won't regret it - I don't, I've had some great beers out of the last two swaps.


----------



## MaestroMatt (10/11/09)

Troy Dack said:


> Bit late getting one down for this swap, but tomorrow is brew day - a Remberance Ale maybe? Nah, it won't be good enough for that.
> 
> Either way, brew & cube tomorrow, pitch the next day, should be bottled just before swap day.
> 
> ...




Good on ya, Mate! Better late than never!

All those contemplating joining this swap but think that there is not enough time left.....THERE IS!!! BREW NOW TO AVOID DISSAPPOINTMENT!!!


----------



## tdack (11/11/09)

Done!

2 cubes no-chillin' on the balcony, a previous cube in the fermenter, bottles sourced, milk crates pinched.

It's a HoppyGoblin using WLP011 for the Xmas swap guys, hope its as good as the last batch that I made. Also brewed up an American IPA using Willamette hops cause they have been laying around, if its any good I'll bring a couple of bottles along.

Now its time for a beer!


----------



## Bizier (11/11/09)

Troy Dack said:


> Also brewed up an American IPA using Willamette hops cause they have been laying around, if its any good I'll bring a couple of bottles along.



Hmmm, I might need reminding what Willammette taste like again :icon_cheers: 

I have mine fermenting along now after pitching Sunday. Man does 3068 kick off some sulphur at low temps. It is like a child that only eats eggs and has IBS is living in my fridge.


----------



## Josh (12/11/09)

Brewed my Summer's Ale today. First brew in 3 months. Things seemed to go smoothly. Forgot to check the OG into the cube, so that will be a surprise tomorrow night when I pitch.

Come to think of it, I may not pitch till Friday cos tomorrow might be a write off after the Hawkesbury races. A mate owns a horse that is running. I won't tip you into it cos it won't win.


----------



## chappo1970 (12/11/09)

Wow fatz was right you guys really are boring... h34r: 

Here's some camel toes to help...


----------



## A3k (12/11/09)

Chappo said:


> Wow fatz was right you guys really are boring... h34r:
> 
> Here's some camel toes to help...




Gold,
I wasn't sure why i was clicking the link to the NSW Xmas Case swap, but i'm sure glad i did.


----------



## Pollux (14/11/09)

Well, it appears I have to work on the day (4am-midday) and will have the demon child with me come the afternoon..


I'm happy to run a collection of milk crates of longies from the inner west up to Thommo's on friday arvo and then swing back past on saturday arvo to collect the crates to return back to the Inner West.....

Just an offer for those who want to take part but are concerned about travelling/being available.


----------



## Muggus (22/11/09)

Got around to bottling my entry this week. Kind of left it a bit late, but it should be ready for drinking by the time of the swap.
Only problem was I only ended up with 27 longies of the stuff, and a couple of the last are a bit sedimentary. But that shouldn't be a problem with only 21 people in the swap right?


----------



## Pollux (22/11/09)

Mine still sitting in the cube in the keg fridge clearing....

I'll bottle it tomorrow, it won't be ready for drinking on the swap day, but it would probably benefit from a little aging anyways.


----------



## skippy (22/11/09)

mmm. camel toes


----------



## nifty (22/11/09)

Bottled mine today. Bloody hell, it's hot.


----------



## tdack (22/11/09)

Well my entry is now floating out to sea. Out of the fermenter it tasted bad, really, really bad. I think it fermented too hot initially and from there it all went down hill.

Luckily I had a different batch cubed and waiting, so that got dumped into a different fermenter and pitched.

My entry will be bottled in time, just not ready for drinking for a couple of weeks.

If this batch doesn't turn out I'll either go hide in the hills or dump a FWK as a last resort - can't turn up to a swap with nothing to swap!


----------



## Pollux (23/11/09)

Mine is now bottled........Only problem is I only got 24 longnecks out of it.........Here's to hoping no-one else jumps on this swap in the next week or so...


----------



## Muggus (23/11/09)

Pollux said:


> Mine is now bottled........Only problem is I only got 24 longnecks out of it.........Here's to hoping no-one else jumps on this swap in the next week or so...


I think you'll be alright. Not much time to put down a brew and have it ready for the day anyway, so i'm sticking with the 24 decent bottles I have, and might bring some other beer as a sideswap/backup.


----------



## Bizier (23/11/09)

I will bottle mine tomorrow.

Crash chilling in this heat is bad news, my poor fermenting fridge is working up a sweat.

I think that my idea is a little half-cocked, hopefully the hops will integrate better after a couple of weeks in the bottle.


----------



## MaestroMatt (23/11/09)

Is this kind of involvement/excitement standard for a NSW case swap? Seems like a dismal response to what I have seen...not very keen all-round.

Anyone got any ideas why?


----------



## Muggus (23/11/09)

MaestroMatt said:


> Is this kind of involvement/excitement standard for a NSW case swap? Seems like a dismal response to what I have seen...not very keen all-round.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas why?


We did have a swap in Easter, which is not usual and probably tied a few folk up.
Previous years we've definately had more people keen. I recall 2 years ago I was one of many reserves for the Xmas swap and luckily scrapped in. Now it seems to be quite the opposite. I have a feeling these things might go in phases...especially with people being busy and a few of the Hunter folk tending to stay out of the swaps these days.


----------



## white.grant (24/11/09)

Muggus said:


> We did have a swap in Easter, which is not usual and probably tied a few folk up.
> Previous years we've definately had more people keen. I recall 2 years ago I was one of many reserves for the Xmas swap and luckily scrapped in. Now it seems to be quite the opposite. I have a feeling these things might go in phases...especially with people being busy and a few of the Hunter folk tending to stay out of the swaps these days.



Last years xmas swap was terrific, lots of great beers and a terific swap day at Barls' place. There's also the special case swap next year which is why I'm not swapping for xmas - only have so much time.

cheers

grant


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/11/09)

LAST CALL LADIES AND GENTLEMEN

If you want to brew a beer and enter the swap, get it down now ! If you have your name down and haven't an entry yet - last call !! If you haven't your name down but have a beer bottled and available, put your name down !

Anyone that wants in but can't make the swap, put your name down now ! I can collect from Canberra through to Macarthur if need be. The strength of these swaps is your involvement, so make a committment and reap the rewards.




LAST CALL LADIES AND GENTLEMEN


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (26/11/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> LAST CALL LADIES AND GENTLEMEN
> 
> The strength of these swaps is your involvement, so make a committment and reap the rewards.
> 
> ...




So ture Fatz ,, just look at where you were a couple of weeks back ,, lots of involvement .. huge crowd and a good time had by all ...

Swaps are a great way to learn and get feedback , and to sample some great beers by other brewers .. With that comes enthusiasam to try brewing other styles and recipes .. 

Get with it NSW brewers..

Cheers


----------



## RetsamHsam (26/11/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> I was brewing yesterday and remembered I still had the cube of English Pale(??) from the july swap day in the garage. So I chucked it in the fermenter along with some Aussie Ale yeast. Should make for an interesting combination, I will bring a few bottles of it along to the swap in december..




I submitted a bottle of this to the castle hill competition in the English Best Bitter catgory and it scored an 89, I haven't got the feedback yet but I suspect it didn't really fit the guidelines..

I think it would have scored higher as a kolsch


----------



## Pollux (26/11/09)

Right, I'm going to throw this offer out....

I working Saturday morning so won't be able to get out the Castle Hill until at least 2pm....

As such I was intending to drop my beer of on Friday arvo and hope that someone could run it back this way (Inner West) on Saturday arvo...

Happy to load the Magna up with other's beer for the Friday trek if others in this area are going to have trouble attending....

Let me know.


----------



## MaestroMatt (26/11/09)

I sent Thommo a pm to see about doing the same thing Pol...but I was hoping to pickup on Sunday.....I have got a few swaps that I am taking up there on behalf of other people.

Western Sydney Brewers are having a brewday on the 5th and I am going to be at that for the whole day (definetely won't be in the right mind to drive ha!)


----------



## RetsamHsam (26/11/09)

MaestroMatt said:


> I sent Thommo a pm to see about doing the same thing Pol...but I was hoping to pickup on Sunday.....I have got a few swaps that I am taking up there on behalf of other people.
> 
> Western Sydney Brewers are having a brewday on the 5th and I am going to be at that for the whole day (definetely won't be in the right mind to drive ha!)



Are any of the other western sydney brewers swapping?


----------



## hewy (26/11/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> Are any of the other western sydney brewers swapping?




Yeh, but Matt is dropping off my case  


Cheers
Hewy


----------



## Josh (26/11/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> Are any of the other western sydney brewers swapping?


Yep. But I'm working swap day so dropping my case off early and picking up later.


----------



## tdack (26/11/09)

Well after the disaster of batch #1 for the swap, #2 is looking a little better. It is meant to be an American style IPA, but I think it has fallen short of the mark.

If it is at least drinkable I'll be happy, as I said in the wiki, save it until late NYE, then it should taste just fine :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## barls (28/11/09)

im sorry guys i know that there was so much bitching about bottles not being ready to be drunk on the day of the swap last time, but im bottling today so its not going to be good to drink for at least a month. although it did taste really good out of the cube yesterday as its spent 3 months cold conditioning at 1 degree. oh i dont think ive told you all what it is, its a smoked schwartz beer. ive doubled the amount of smoke malt from the one last year and tripled the amount of time it was smoked.
cheers barls


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/11/09)

barls said:


> im sorry guys i know that there was so much bitching about bottles not being ready to be drunk on the day of the swap last time, but im bottling today so its not going to be good to drink for at least a month. although it did taste really good out of the cube yesterday as its spent 3 months cold conditioning at 1 degree. oh i dont think ive told you all what it is, its a smoked schwartz beer. ive doubled the amount of smoke malt from the one last year and tripled the amount of time it was smoked.
> cheers barls




I don't think the problem is beer not ready to be drunk on swap day, but with people bottling the night before. If you do that, you can't be certain that you are giving swappers a "good beer". I don't want to be a hypocrite or a hero - I have bottled swap beers real close to swap day - but only after rejecting previous swap entries as inferior. You know I'm laid back and easy going, but if you put your name down to a swap and leave the only effort to make your best two weeks prior to the swap, then I reckon you have let yourself down as much as letting down your mates. You are taking a risk and exposing yourself to critcism. As I always say - give us your best effort - making your only entry for the swap in the last weeks is not likely to be your best effort. 

That said Barls, what you have done with your smoked swartz is what I did with my mid year swap - I bottled my kolsch two weeks before the swap after several months cold conditioning and given the cold winter, they were undercarbed on swap day. Those who cellared the brew were rewarded with what turned out an appreciated drop. I don't think you have much to apologise for except those ******* raspberry and ginger beers you make ! Smoked Swartz - at last Barls you are brewing real beers  


:icon_cheers:


----------



## Bizier (28/11/09)

See Fatz, you make such a better Nazi than myself. You appoint me Nazi and we all cop flak for being lacklustre. You can't hide from the fact that it is your destiny to be the Official Case Swap Nazi and brunt of fruit beer jokes.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/11/09)

Bizier said:


> See Fatz, you make such a better Nazi than myself. You appoint me Nazi and we all cop flak for being lacklustre. You can't hide from the fact that it is your destiny to be the Official Case Swap Nazi and brunt of fruit beer jokes.




Yes, very disappointed by your failure to step up to the mark Biz .. your silence was overwhelming ..though we haven't had a tough decision to make yet ! 

God save us from fruit beers ......... and lambics ............. and beer over 6% ......... ibus over 50 ............... lagers & pilsners..... anything else need ranting against ?

Catch ya next week at Thommos on Saturday and Crozdog's for those attending on Sunday !


And anyone in the Special Case Swap 2010 best have something brewed or seriously planned by now !


----------



## Muggus (28/11/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> God save us from fruit beers ......... and lambics ............. and beer over 6% ......... ibus over 50 ............... lagers & pilsners..... anything else need ranting against ?


Geez Ian, you take this Nazi role too seriously!


----------



## Josh (28/11/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> And anyone in the Special Case Swap 2010 best have something brewed or seriously planned by now !



Barleywine bottled.

Dark Strong ale soon.

Was waiting till closer to the swap for the IPA.


----------



## barls (28/11/09)

fatz you have me wrong your getting a lychee amber everyone else is getting the schwarz. 
btw i still have the pms from you saying how you liked them and wanted the recipe


----------



## barls (28/11/09)

what was the final number on this one??
i get 21 reading back


----------



## nifty (29/11/09)

barls said:


> what was the final number on this one??
> i get 21 reading back



Yep, it looks like 21 are in. 

The wiki still needs a bit of info from some brewers in regards to the yeast, abv etc.

What time does Thommo want us there ??


----------



## barls (30/11/09)

just updated the wiki
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showarticle=103


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/11/09)

> fatz you have me wrong your getting a lychee amber everyone else is getting the schwarz.
> btw i still have the pms from you saying how you liked them and wanted the recipe



and we rely on people like you to protect us !

Actually a lychee cream ale with green tea for bittering sounds an interesting experiment !

ANYONE who has put their name down but think they are in trouble to produce on Saturday, PM me. NOW. Cos if you don't - well, remember that scene in Gladiator when Clitorous Maximus (Andrew Denton) says - "On my signal, unleash hell " Self appointed Case Nazis are not noice.


----------



## barls (30/11/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> and we rely on people like you to protect us !
> 
> Actually a lychee cream ale with green tea for bittering sounds an interesting experiment !


yeah they do, you should see the rest of them. :lol: :lol: 
done ive got my next case swap beer now only to come up with a recipe.
dont laugh when i give you a bottle though. 
ive actually got to admit something we had a casualty in my house. one of the bottles got knocked off the freezer and broke. all i could smell was smoked beer. its tragic i know.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/11/09)

barls said:


> ive actually got to admit something we had a casualty in my house. one of the bottles got knocked off the freezer and broke. all i could smell was smoked beer. its tragic i know.




Oh, the humanity ................................................................................
..........


----------



## barls (30/11/09)

i know and it was your bottle as well fatz.


----------



## megs80 (30/11/09)

Hey all,

Ive just updated my beers details on the wiki. Didnt know where to look.

I have to admit im going to be one of those people who will be bottling the night before. Dont worry you should be in for something special.

Cheers


----------



## Muggus (30/11/09)

Just trying a tester bottle of my swap beer. 
Bit on the murky side, (one of the last bottled) but the carbonation is decent and it seems alright to drink. Should be ready to drink straight away.


----------



## barls (30/11/09)

hey megs try back about 4 or so posts as i put the link in for it.


----------



## Thommo (30/11/09)

nifty said:


> Yep, it looks like 21 are in.
> 
> The wiki still needs a bit of info from some brewers in regards to the yeast, abv etc.
> 
> What time does Thommo want us there ??



I thought a 10 or 10.30 start would suit everyone. I've left it a bit late but is everyone keen on a bbq? That's what usually happens isn't it? How many people are definitely in for swap day?


----------



## nifty (30/11/09)

Thommo said:


> I thought a 10 or 10.30 start would suit everyone. I've left it a bit late but is everyone keen on a bbq? That's what usually happens isn't it? How many people are definitely in for swap day?



I'm in. What do you need us to bring ??


----------



## Thommo (30/11/09)

I was just thinking a few salads, bread and some meat. I can do a run to Pendle Hill meat Market to pick up some bulk steaks or something. Any requests?


----------



## barls (30/11/09)

hey thommo, as per previous years its not your job to feed us. so just put up a list and people will bring stuff.
personally ill put myself down for the onions and maybe something else.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (30/11/09)

I'm in, I can grab some snags or something.


----------



## syd_03 (30/11/09)

barls said:


> hey thommo, as per previous years its not your job to feed us. so just put up a list and people will bring stuff.
> personally ill put myself down for the onions and maybe something else.



Surely you don't still have left over onions from Josh??

Yep get a list going.

Any idea how many are attending, may be a good to know how much of each item to grab.

Onions- Barls
Kebabs-Jason
Snags-Vitalstatistix
Bread
Salad 1-
Salad 2
salad 3
Cheese & crackers
nibbles

Add or remove what you feel is necessary.

Cheers Jason


----------



## mrs eyres (1/12/09)

Any idea how many are attending, may be a good to know how much of each item to grab.

Onions- Barls
Kebabs-Jason
Snags-Vitalstatistix
Bread
Salad 1 - mrs eyres - potato salad
Salad 2
salad 3
Cheese & crackers
nibbles

Add or remove what you feel is necessary.

Hubby and I will be there. I will also try and update the wiki today.


----------



## RetsamHsam (1/12/09)

I will be attending, however I have to be somewhere else at 1pm so probably won't be around for the bbq.. I will bring some tasters with me though!

I'll go and update the wiki now.


----------



## Gulpa (1/12/09)

mrs eyres said:


> Any idea how many are attending, may be a good to know how much of each item to grab.
> 
> Onions- Barls
> Kebabs-Jason
> ...



Ill be there but I probably wont make it until around 11:30-12pm ish. Can we establish a time for the actual swap to take place. If I can make it by then I can drop beers to Thommo later this week. 

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/12/09)

Gulpa said:


> Ill be there but I probably wont make it until around 11:30-12pm ish. Can we establish a time for the actual swap to take place. If I can make it by then I can drop beers to Thommo later this week.
> 
> cheers
> Andrew.




I'll be there 10.00am ish. Swap at midday. Lunch cooked around then too. I'll need to head off around 2.00pm to go to a piss up in Wollongong.

Anyone this doesn't suit ?

Onions- Barls
Kebabs-Jason
Snags-Vitalstatistix
Bread - Fatgodzilla
Salad 1 - mrs eyres - potato salad
Salad 2 - Gulpa - pesto pasta salad
salad 3
Cheese & crackers
nibbles


----------



## gruntus (1/12/09)

Onions - Barls
Kebabs - Jason
Snags - Vitalstatistix
Bread - Fatgodzilla
Salad 1 - mrs eyres - potato salad
Salad 2 - Gulpa - pesto pasta salad
salad 3
Cheese & crackers
nibbles - Gruntus - Chips/Dips/BBQ Nibbles


----------



## Muggus (1/12/09)

I'm planning on doing a brew in the morning and probably won't be there until later on, 1ish, so I probably won't be hanging around for food or anything of that sort.


----------



## Pollux (1/12/09)

I'm intending on chucking a sickie from work as the wife has her works xmas do the night before and the outlaws will be taking the little one for the night.....

Only issue I either need to bring said demon child with me or be back home by 1:30 to let the wife get to work...


----------



## megs80 (2/12/09)

Hey all,

The missus has pulled rank and due to a double booking I cant make it to the swap. I will be entrusting my beer to Vitalstats and bizier so they will arrive safe and sound.

Id like to thank everyone who been involved with the organising of the swap and to Thommo for holding it at his place. I was hoping to meet you all, but beer brews fast and im sure we'll all meet and get drunk soon enough.

Have fun on Sat and brewstrong.

Cheers


----------



## Bizier (2/12/09)

megs80 said:


> I will be entrusting my beer to Vitalstats and bizier so they will arrive safe and sound.



Whooohahahahaha ... foolish mortal.

I think that the current plan is to build a jury-rigged Tarago-like vehicle from beer-filled milk crates, office chairs and ockey straps to get us safely out to Thommo's and back via the M4. Your beer will probably come in handy Alex.


----------



## megs80 (2/12/09)

Bizier said:


> Whooohahahahaha ... foolish mortal.
> 
> I think that the current plan is to build a jury-rigged Tarago-like vehicle from beer-filled milk crates, office chairs and ockey straps to get us safely out to Thommo's and back via the M4. Your beer will probably come in handy Alex.



Ive heard travelling in the car with a milkcrate on the lap is quite therapeutic


----------



## RetsamHsam (2/12/09)

Muggus said:


> I'm planning on doing a brew in the morning and probably won't be there until later on, 1ish, so I probably won't be hanging around for food or anything of that sort.


Is there any chance you could send your case along with someone local? that way those of us who have to leave early are able to do so with a full case...


----------



## Pollux (2/12/09)

Bizier said:


> Whooohahahahaha ... foolish mortal.
> 
> I think that the current plan is to build a jury-rigged Tarago-like vehicle from beer-filled milk crates, office chairs and ockey straps to get us safely out to Thommo's and back via the M4. Your beer will probably come in handy Alex.



If you boys are planning on stacking crates in Andy's poor car I'll offer some of the boot space/back seat/front seat of the magna.....

There will only be me and little one in the car.


----------



## Thommo (2/12/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> Is there any chance you could send your case along with someone local? that way those of us who have to leave early are able to do so with a full case...


Muggus has pre arranged to drop his beers off early so no worries there RestsamHsam.

If others wish to do this I'm home tomorrow night and Friday night.

Cheers,
Thommo.


----------



## RetsamHsam (2/12/09)

Thommo said:


> Muggus has pre arranged to drop his beers off early so no worries there RestsamHsam.
> 
> If others wish to do this I'm home tomorrow night and Friday night.
> 
> ...



Awesome.. That worked out well :icon_cheers:


----------



## Josh (3/12/09)

Thommo said:


> Muggus has pre arranged to drop his beers off early so no worries there RestsamHsam.
> 
> If others wish to do this I'm home tomorrow night and Friday night.
> 
> ...


I'll be there tonight Thommo.

I only bottled my beer last night. But in fairness, I did only arrive back in the country on 21 Oct.

It's a Summer Ale and should be ready by 16 Dec. Wiki updated.


----------



## MaestroMatt (3/12/09)

Thommo,

Do you mind if I drop off my bottles at about 9am on Saturday? And then pickup sometime on Sunday?

Just trying to fit it in around a brewday that I am going to.

Let me know

Matt


----------



## Pollux (3/12/09)

I'm now free from the little one, the inlaws who are having her over on Friday night have agreed to not drop her off until around 4pm, which means they won't be here till 5pm (they have NO concept of time)...

As such I'll be there at 10am, now to check that list and see what I should bring.....

Not much to offer in terms of other beers for sampling though, unless I bring a keg.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/12/09)

MaestroMatt said:


> Do you mind if I drop off my bottles at about 9am on Saturday? And then pickup sometime on Sunday? Just trying to fit it in around a brewday that I am going to.
> Matt



Talk about leaving yourself open to a comment from the self confessed case swap beer nazi young Matt !!

WTF ?

Remember when the NSW case swaps were reverred and honoured. The highlight of many brewers year. The chance not just to exchange beer but to talk beer and brewing and other good things with your brew brothers. Now we are merely second fiddle to a brew day. I ask you ...  where is the love ???


Right, let's get this swap done. Warning, we must breath life back into a case swap. It will be a major social event as of 2010. No fkciung excuses ! I've been to Queensland and I have seen the light. Bigger, better, bolder. No more blarney and balderdash !

Come on fellow brewers, join in my crusade. Repeat after me , my next year's case swap commitment will be better, next year will be better, next year will be better !

I go, crying into the bar. Oh, the humanity, the humanity ............. the shame.


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (3/12/09)

I was rolling my eyes at your rant, until I saw the bit about QLD being bigger and better - from that point I was interested in joining your crusade :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## MaestroMatt (3/12/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Talk about leaving yourself open to a comment from the self confessed case swap beer nazi young Matt !!
> 
> WTF ?
> 
> ...




FGZ...my friend...I wholeheartedly agree with you...

In fact, I will go as far to assist in swap nazi duties for the recently announced NSW 2010 SUPER EPIC CASE SWAP-A-RAMA.

But unfortunately, this time it is no mere brewday that stops me from coming to this swap.....it is the "Western Sydney Brewers Innaugural Case Swap and Brew Day Festival of Fun." The name (which I just made up btw) needs some work....but the spirit of the NSW case swap will be running through this event. 

Now.....let us raise a joyous pint to the promise that is 2010 epic case swap awesomeness....... :icon_cheers: 

The end.

Matt


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/12/09)

MaestroMatt said:


> FGZ...my friend...I wholeheartedly agree with you...
> 
> In fact, I will go as far to assist in swap nazi duties for the recently announced NSW 2010 SUPER EPIC CASE SWAP-A-RAMA.
> 
> ...






Bloody westies .............





Vaguely remember reading of that. Where and what is it. I'll rely on you to convert some, nay ALL the attendees to the 2010 crusade !





> WeaselEstateBrewery Posted Today, 04:14 PM
> I was rolling my eyes at your rant, until I saw the bit about QLD being bigger and better - from that point I was interested in joining your crusade



WEB - you are there. Don't send money, I'll bill you later !


----------



## Muggus (3/12/09)

Thommo said:


> Muggus has pre arranged to drop his beers off early so no worries there RestsamHsam.
> 
> If others wish to do this I'm home tomorrow night and Friday night.
> 
> ...


All good to go mate. Got 21 bottles, plus a couple of others, ready to rock 'n roll, and i'm on my way.


----------



## RetsamHsam (3/12/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Talk about leaving yourself open to a comment from the self confessed case swap beer nazi young Matt !!
> 
> WTF ?
> 
> ...




I agree that we need to do something big as I don't want to have to spend the air fare to join the dirty queenslanders... From what I saw of the QLD thread at the beginning there was a $15 (I think) nominal charge to attend and this included a massive feed and beers and what not.. I would be happy to pay double that and help with preparations to anyone who is willing to host such an event next year.

If not it looks like you will need to make a stop at Colyton on your way up to Qld next year Fatz! I'm sure you won't have any problems filling the remaining seats in your car :icon_cheers: 



MaestroMatt said:


> FGZ...my friend...I wholeheartedly agree with you...
> 
> In fact, I will go as far to assist in swap nazi duties for the recently announced NSW 2010 SUPER EPIC CASE SWAP-A-RAMA.
> 
> ...



Whats the deal with the exclusive case swap.. Why don't the rest of the guys join in on the main swap?? We don't bite :lol:


----------



## davelovesbeer (3/12/09)

Cant make the day, but beers will be dropped off at Thommos tomorrow night.


----------



## barls (3/12/09)

im in for next years swap, might even be able to talk kel in to having at my place again dependent on whats happening.
might be able to do a bulk buy in from Belgium and spend the day drinking the items.
my case is all good now just to find the bottles im bringing with me.


----------



## Thommo (3/12/09)

I'll put my name down for next year too. Lock it in Eddie.


----------



## Josh (3/12/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> Whats the deal with the exclusive case swap.. Why don't the rest of the guys join in on the main swap?? We don't bite :lol:



I've heard at least one person was put off by the 750ml glass bottle rule. Plastic is less dangerous.

There's also 3 guys brewing that day. Should be a good day. I'm working so can't really participate in either. But I'll be dropping by Thommo's on Saturday afternoon to pick up my case before checking out Paddo's if it's still running.

Thommo, that Pils was only bottled today, so leave it out for a bit to carb and condition. Maybe try it out on NYE.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (4/12/09)

barls said:


> im in for next years swap, might even be able to talk kel in to having at my place again dependent on whats happening.
> might be able to do a bulk buy in from Belgium and spend the day drinking the items.
> my case is all good now just to find the bottles im bringing with me.





Better start talking, we've already locked the Easter Special Case Swap event for your place. I'm bringing a swag and sleeping in the back yard.


You are in the Easter swap aren't you ?


Edit : Just looked at the list and your name is absent. Maybe we better unlock that idea ! Or else, use option 2 and have a belgians day at your place and still hold the swap.

Worry about that next year !


----------



## Steve (4/12/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> If not it looks like you will need to make a stop at Colyton on your way up to Qld next year Fatz! I'm sure you won't have any problems filling the remaining seats in your car :icon_cheers:



Rets, just to let you know before you baggs it, I will be riding shot gun ok. You lot can sit in the back with the empty beer bottles that we'll (or probably I'll) be throwing at you.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## therook (4/12/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Better start talking, we've already locked the Easter Special Case Swap event for your place. I'm bringing a swag and sleeping in the back yard.
> 
> 
> You are in the Easter swap aren't you ?
> ...




I may even attend the NSW swap next year Fatz just so i can wear the Cats 2010 premiership shirt, just for you 

Rook


----------



## Fatgodzilla (4/12/09)

therook said:


> I may even attend the NSW swap next year Fatz just so i can wear the Cats 2010 premiership shirt, just for you
> 
> Rook





Wear your 2009 Premiership shirt, next year I'm coming down to your joint wearing my Saint Kilda 2010 Premeiership Shirt !




> Rets, just to let you know before you baggs it, I will be riding shot gun ok. You lot can sit in the back with the empty beer bottles that we'll (or probably I'll) be throwing at you.



Already pencilled you in for one of the seats Steve, thought bad boy James would be another possible candidate. Add you Ret - car now full. Any further contenders. Looks like we might get a convoy !


----------



## Steve (4/12/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Already pencilled you in for one of the seats Steve, thought bad boy James would be another possible candidate. Add you Ret - car now full. Any further contenders. Looks like we might get a convoy !



I'll be able to rope James (Peteoz77) into a road trip I think. I'll just promise him an esky sat on his lap for 10 hrs and he'll come.

Seriously though the NSWelshmen need to pull their socks up. Even I was in a swap a couple of years ago (thanks Stuster) and people were screaming to get in it. I reckon if someone had a property and put on a similar event to the QLD swaps it would very soon take off (if not over)! I'd be there with bells on.
Cheers
Steve

Anyway, sorry for hijacking.


----------



## barls (4/12/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Better start talking, we've already locked the Easter Special Case Swap event for your place. I'm bringing a swag and sleeping in the back yard.
> 
> 
> You are in the Easter swap aren't you ?
> ...


shit, i better go out and buy something expensive and shiny now then, cause thats the only chance of that happening.
option 2 could be good but not at easter.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (4/12/09)

barls said:


> shit, i better go out and buy something expensive and shiny now then, cause thats the only chance of that happening.
> option 2 could be good but not at easter.




No worries there, we got plenty of time to organise a venue. No idea when Easter is next year anyway ! Catch ya at Thommo's tomorrow.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (4/12/09)

Steve said:


> I'll be able to rope James (Peteoz77) into a road trip I think. I'll just promise him an esky sat on his lap for 10 hrs and he'll come.
> 
> Seriously though the NSWelshmen need to pull their socks up. Even I was in a swap a couple of years ago (thanks Stuster) and people were screaming to get in it. I reckon if someone had a property and put on a similar event to the QLD swaps it would very soon take off (if not over)! I'd be there with bells on.
> Cheers
> ...



He's the big bad boy I was thinking of. Set him loose on those Qldlanders and they won't know what hit'em. Him, Rook & Ned the NQ Bunyip .. what a trio they'd make !

Sounds good and correct on all points. Looking at venues south west of Sydney for said country property for a weekend event. Anyone know anywhere, contact me. We'll get there .. or else. :angry: 

People are becoming apathetic, but I don't care.


----------



## Pollux (4/12/09)

Provided the wife gets her Newcastle job and we move from our Sydney shoebox to a real house up in Newwie we'll be happy to become regular hosts. With me not working for the first few months it should be easy to arrange.


----------



## barls (4/12/09)

anything we missed on the list for tomorrow???
if not see you tomorrow!!


----------



## Pollux (5/12/09)

Shit, just woke up......

I should just be there by 10am, although I need to quickly label my bottles first....


And once again, my plans have changed, the wife is kind of grumpy we aren't going out to breakie, so I have to race back for lunch.....


Be there asap.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (5/12/09)

Have a great day guys ... ...

Fatz , your right ,, you guys do need to do a better job at swaps... You have done your homework by coming along to ours ,now try and make yours as good, so we will want to attend ... 

Cheeers


----------



## barls (5/12/09)

just got home had a ball, thanks thommo for hosting, looking forward to the beers


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (5/12/09)

barls said:


> just got home had a ball



.







You guys are a hoot ... :lol:


----------



## nifty (5/12/09)

barls said:


> just got home had a ball, thanks thommo for hosting, looking forward to the beers



Yep, what a top day.

Many thanks to Thommo and and Mrs Thommo for putting up with us. 

There were some very nice beers sampled today, and like Barls said, looking forward to tasting this years xmas crop.

cheers

nifty


----------



## Pollux (5/12/09)

Was a great day.......Thanks again to the "Thommos" for hosting....


Only problem is I have to return to work tomorrow after being "sick" today with a sunglasses shaped sunburn on my face.....This should be fun.


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (5/12/09)

Well organised case swap. Apologies for my non-attendance, parental duties beckoned, but I'll be there next time. Thanks to "Gruntus" for playing courier.

(sorry if this sounds like an acceptance speech)....


----------



## barls (5/12/09)

all those that attended dont tell fatz that i have his esky!!!!


----------



## Vitalstatistix (5/12/09)

Pollux said:


> Was a great day.......Thanks again to the "Thommos" for hosting....
> 
> 
> Only problem is I have to return to work tomorrow after being "sick" today with a sunglasses shaped sunburn on my face.....This should be fun.



lol, I hear a good dose of sun is good for food poisoning 

yes, thanks to the thomo's for a great day, very enjoyable sociable day indeed. A pitty I was driving and so couldn't sample as much as I would have liked but some great beers were there to be had. Anyway a trip to platinum on the way home and then some (over) indulgence when retuned home made the designated driver bit ok.

But great to catch up with everyone and talk beer and other unrelated stuf. 

Cheers, 
AG


----------



## Gulpa (6/12/09)

Thanks Thommo for hosting and doing the BBQing. It was great to catch up with everyone and share some beers. Looking forward to next year, Im keen for a Tuross swap. :beer: .

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Bizier (6/12/09)

A big thanks to Thommo and his lovely wife for hosting the swap. Thanks to everyone for sharing some great beer.


----------



## Thommo (6/12/09)

Thanks for making it a great day guys. Good Beer and Good company, you can't ask for more than that. The wife enjoyed it so much that she's already agreed to hold another swap when it's our turn again!!! 

I'm keen on Tuross Heads as well. Should we start planning now?

:chug:


----------



## barls (6/12/09)

i think we should shall we do it as the july swap then/??


----------



## Thommo (6/12/09)

I vaguely remember someone suggesting it for next November. Get in before the xmas parties start up. Could be wrong though, my memory is bad enough even before I add beer.


----------



## barls (6/12/09)

yeah im the same but ill check today with fatz right after i give him back his esky


----------



## Thommo (6/12/09)

Did someone leave a plastic beer mug at my place? Says Octoberfest Canberra on it. I've also scored a cooler bag (looks like the blue ones from the supermarket).

And I have two case swaps here for people to pick up. I'm pretty sure it's Josh and Davelovesbeer. Give me a call to arrange pick up.

Cheers,
Thommo.


----------



## Josh (6/12/09)

Thommo said:


> Did someone leave a plastic beer mug at my place? Says Octoberfest Canberra on it. I've also scored a cooler bag (looks like the blue ones from the supermarket).
> 
> And I have two case swaps here for people to pick up. I'm pretty sure it's Josh and Davelovesbeer. Give me a call to arrange pick up.
> 
> ...


I'll pop round after work today if that's okay Thommo? Knock off around 4pm at Granville.


----------



## tdack (6/12/09)

I suggested mid to late November to avoid the busy calendar that most people have in December. It also means that if we do the swap in November we should (hopefully), have drinkable case swap beers for Christmas!

My father has his own tour business and a 22 seater bus (and luggage trailer) that I'm sure I could convince him needs a weekend away - we'd have to chip in a bit for fuel and time, but I think I could convince him a weekend at Tuross Heads would be a good idea. If needs be he can also access a full coach (40+ seats), but that would be significantly more as the vehicle isn't his - but he is licensed to drive.


----------



## Pollux (6/12/09)

mmmmm, 40 seater bus.....Hope you got a bit of land there fatz.....


Boy, didn't I have fun explaining how I got so awesomely burnt while home sick with food poisoning....


----------



## nifty (6/12/09)

Pollux said:


> mmmmm, 40 seater bus.....Hope you got a bit of land there fatz.....
> 
> 
> Boy, didn't I have fun explaining how I got so awesomely burnt while home sick with food poisoning....


 
Imagine the explaining you would have had to do if the bottle bomb you were near had exploded upwards instead of outwards :blink: ..


----------



## Pollux (6/12/09)

Good point....


That said, the cap and neck did fly straight into my arse cheek, scared the shit out of me at the time.....


Kind of glad I was wearing jeans and not thin boardshorts after that....


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/12/09)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Have a great day guys ... ...
> 
> Fatz , your right ,, you guys do need to do a better job at swaps... You have done your homework by coming along to ours ,now try and make yours as good, so we will want to attend ...
> 
> Cheeers




Looks like a road trip to Tuross Head in November is on the cards for the End Of The Decade Case Swap (though some people are thinking Xmas in July instead .. we'll decide lately).

Anyway looks good to me and something that will make Qld Xmas Case Swap look like a teddy bear's picnic ! I'll send you an invite Ned !




> Did someone leave a plastic beer mug at my place? Says Octoberfest Canberra on it. I've also scored a cooler bag (looks like the blue ones from the supermarket).


All mine Thommo, left it behind with the esky, the sauce bottles and the ice bricks. Keep'em all if you need them. Thought I was sober when I left too !

Got down safely to Wollongong for a session at the IBU Real Ale show - marvellous beers.! Live music .. fantastic. Back to inner Sydney for the ISB brew day at Crozdog's next day - wonderful event. Live music .. Samoan Gospel is never heard enough in my opinion ! Top blokes those ISBers for city dwellers.

Lucky all Highway Patrols were close to Homebush dealing with the car freaks. Had a nap at Goulburn and home at 8.30pm.

Time to leave the Silver Streak in the garage for a few weeks and concentrate on an overhaul of my brewing stuff, ready for 2010 brewing.

Thanks all for the beer friendship.



> That said, the cap and neck did fly straight into my arse cheek, scared the shit out of me at the time.....


 ssshhhhhhhhhh otherwise all those weak as water Queenslanders will think it justified that they use PET bottles in case swaps !


----------



## Gulpa (7/12/09)

Im away at the moment but Mrs Gulpa has told me one bottles blew last night. She doesnt know which one so take care guys.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Pollux (7/12/09)

That's not what I wanted to hear.....


And Fatz, it was a sideswap bottle, so it doesn't count


----------



## Vitalstatistix (7/12/09)

Gulpa said:


> Im away at the moment but Mrs Gulpa has told me one bottles blew last night. She doesnt know which one so take care guys.
> 
> cheers
> Andrew.




Please let us know as soon as you do so appropriate measures can be taken. 
Thanks for the heads up Andrew.


Cheers,
AG.


----------



## davelovesbeer (7/12/09)

Sounds like a good day, sorry I missed it.

Yep, mine is still there to pick up thommo. I'll give you a call to arrange a time


----------



## Gulpa (7/12/09)

Im not back until thursday night so I wont know until then.



Vitalstatistix said:


> Please let us know as soon as you do so appropriate measures can be taken.
> Thanks for the heads up Andrew.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pollux (7/12/09)

I've surrounded the entire two crates with large pieces of thick chipboard from a now disused TV unit......Hopefully that holds, and if one does blow, hopefully it doesn't take out the rest.


----------



## RetsamHsam (9/12/09)

*Get number 18 (Hewy's Bo Pils) in the fridge guys.. It has just exploded on me..*


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (9/12/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> *Get number 18 (Hewy's Bo Pils) in the fridge guys.. It has just exploded on me..*




Thanks for the heads up guys - i pushed a bottle over (one of my own) about a month ago and it gave me a cut requiring 4 stitches....


----------



## Vitalstatistix (9/12/09)

WeaselEstateBrewery said:


> Thanks for the heads up guys - i pushed a bottle over (one of my own) about a month ago and it gave me a cut requiring 4 stitches....



Yes, cheers Rets!

I hope it holds out 'til I get home...


----------



## Pollux (9/12/09)

Geee, how to carry a potential bomb from the garage to the fridge upstairs......


Reckon a plastic bucket with a lid would do the job?


----------



## Vitalstatistix (9/12/09)

Pollux said:


> Geee, how to carry a potential bomb from the garage to the fridge upstairs......
> 
> 
> Reckon a plastic bucket with a lid would do the job?



I reckon that'd do


----------



## hewy (9/12/09)

Geez, sorry guys!

I CPBF'd the bottles so thought there was no way they would over carb. Also they have been in the bottle for quite some time and none blew at my house, I was hoping to avoid this very situation!

Hey Rets did the beer smell sour or anything? Maybe an infection in that bottle?!?!

h34r:


----------



## Pollux (9/12/09)

It's in the fridge now....

I wonder if it's the same one that's blown at Gulpa's place....


----------



## barls (9/12/09)

cheers, im going to put it in the fridge now. also anyone who has a southern lager off me in the side swap id suggest the same with it as it was the one that went off on the day, and after talking to others that ive given it too the reaction ranges from normal to foaming a lot when opened. its also been in the bottle about a year.


----------



## RetsamHsam (9/12/09)

hewy said:


> Geez, sorry guys!
> 
> I CPBF'd the bottles so thought there was no way they would over carb. Also they have been in the bottle for quite some time and none blew at my house, I was hoping to avoid this very situation!
> 
> ...



Just went out and had a whiff.. Couldn't pick up on any infection, it just smelt like half a glass of beer that had been left out overnight :icon_drool2:


----------



## Pollux (9/12/09)

barls said:


> cheers, im going to put it in the fridge now. also anyone who has a southern lager off me in the side swap id suggest the same with it as it was the one that went off on the day, and after talking to others that ive given it too the reaction ranges from normal to foaming a lot when opened. its also been in the bottle about a year.



Nah, just don't put it in the sun...... 

I make this thread a happier place, nothing has blown here yet......*touch wood*

I might grab a few and chuck them in the fridge, leave them there till my days off next week so they have time to settle properly and then start the sampling.


----------



## Muggus (9/12/09)

barls said:


> side swap


On that note, did we ever find out what happened to the 3 or 4 longies I had for sideswapping?
Does anyone have non-swap beers with hand written labels on them, brewed by me...?


----------



## MaestroMatt (9/12/09)

Has someone set up the tasting thread yet?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (9/12/09)

Muggus said:


> On that note, did we ever find out what happened to the 3 or 4 longies I had for sideswapping?
> Does anyone have non-swap beers with hand written labels on them, brewed by me...?




My fault M - I should have put your name on the crate. For those unsure of what the F&% we are talking about, Muggus had extra beers left over, so I swapped them with the other excess beers left over. They were in a "short crate" that someone else took home prior to lunch. So the crate Muggus got will be several bottles short of what he should have received. Means someone got a near full "short" case by accident while Muggus got the shaft. If nothing comes up I'll send you some beers after Xmas.


----------



## barls (9/12/09)

i might have a second 6 possible. i got some of your swaps fatz.


----------



## Bizier (9/12/09)

MaestroMatt said:


> Has someone set up the tasting thread yet?



Sounds like a job for MM!

I am tasting one of mine now, and I still feel mixed, there are some flavours I think might need a couple more weeks to sort out. Not as bad as I thought, but not nearly where I wanted. Sorry for the experimental brew, I am more comfortable with my hop groove.


----------



## Gulpa (10/12/09)

Gulpa said:


> Im away at the moment but Mrs Gulpa has told me one bottles blew last night. She doesnt know which one so take care guys.
> 
> cheers
> Andrew.



Good news. It was a side swap beer. DB on the label. I think Barls said it was FGZ beer?

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## barls (10/12/09)

ok going to put that one in the fridge as well


----------

